# How is my position in these 2 pictures?



## HorseChic (Jun 19, 2010)

I have no idea how to critique you look perfect


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

In the first pic, I would slide your bum forward without moving your shoulders too if you know what I mean? You seem to be leaning a touch forward.

In both pics, your hands are looking a little prammish, although less so in the second pic. I always say to myself "Are you pushing a pram or riding a horse?" 

Both pics your toes could be more forward pointing.

Other than those you look really good


----------



## CheyGurl17 (Aug 19, 2010)

I agree with chiilaa, but it looks pretty good!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

hahaha ok thanx


----------



## Kano32 (May 16, 2010)

i think you said it yourself but toes pointed in a little but other than that good


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

thanx  my toes are usually fine but i think that i was trying to keep my legs still lol  i will have to work on my toes!


----------



## MaggiStar (Mar 19, 2010)

i would push tess on more to create more energy from behind she is not really tacking up and is slightly behind the verticle otherwise you look great


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

alright then i will try that, we have actually been working on that as well


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

Your hands are kindof in your lap in the first pic. just shorten your reins a bit but dont pull back. and your toes, which was already said.
LOVE you horse! what breed is she?

VB


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

VanillaBean said:


> Your hands are kindof in your lap in the first pic. just shorten your reins a bit but dont pull back. and your toes, which was already said.
> LOVE you horse! what breed is she?
> 
> VB


alright thanx

Tess is a pinto/connemara, she is only 13.3 and a half hh. about [_____] this much of 144hh!! lol  thanx, she is very special to me.


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

wow she looks taller than 13.3! I love her build! what do you show her in?

VB


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

thanx we havent started showing yet but in february is our first show. We are going in hacking, rider, dressage and jumping and all that. I really want to do hacking most of all but i think that she has more potential in dressage. but we will have to see


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

Awesome! Good luck showing her...If I haven't stolen her by then! 

VB


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

hahaha, I'll lock my gate then


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

Haha I won't steal her.. I promise!

VB
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Tess,
You and your horse are quite the cutest pair on the forum! Your position overall is really good and your horse appears in tune with you.
In the first photo you have her pulled back just a bit too far which causes her to hollow out her back and come hard onto her forehand.
YOU are sitting with your "can" backed up against the cantle. I think that is probably due to the angle of the saddle itself. It looks to be a tiny bit front high. Could be due to Tess's back shape (she's a little bit swayed?) or could be that the saddle is a bit narrow but I don't think that is the case. In any case the ever so slight upward angle of the front puts you back onto the cantle and will make it hard for you to have your seat bones exactly in the designed balance point of the saddle . The angle puts the deepest point too far back. 
You could try the very thinnest of wedge pads. Now, this is judged from looking at two photos, so if in real life you look at her and say, "That Tinyliny is way off base, " well, cut me some slack and be happy I am wrong.

The second photo is the better of the two and your horse's head position is better. Take care not to think of collecting her so much that you pull her behind the vertical and force her down onto her shoulders/forehand.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Wow that was good thanks TinyLiny!!! Haha we are a perfect pair, in that dressage test, I felt we were part of one another and we got 75.5% out of the whole test, which I am VERY happy about 
Shes not swaybacked, she has actually a very straight back and a funny rump, but there is really nothing I can do to fix that. We do need to work on her coming up through the forhand and "sitting back" onto her HQ and bringing them under her, if that makes sense? Got any exercises to help? I have also notices that the last few times we have been riding, she has been leaning on my hands a little. I try not to pull back, but squeeze her up, Sorry I don't know how to put it any other way. 
But thanks heaps for your criticism


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I do have an idea for that. When she starts leaning on your hands and her head goes down but the front edge of her face is behind the vertical, you know that she is "plowing" onto her forehand. I would open the front door, (advance your hands forward and lift them a bit, then goose her forward. She will leap forward, thus bringing her hind end under her. Naturally, her head will fly up, but you will reestablish good contact (not panicked are severe grabbing of her mouth) but she will have her head up, flexed at the poll and stepping under. It will last for a few strides, when she will no doubt go back to lugging on your hand. Open the front door, whoosh her forward and then capture carefully the forward energy and be really soft on your hands. Not limp but encourage her to lift her head and reach forward.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

ok thanx, I will give it a go. I have my first show in feb and I want to do well in it. So your advice will help me, thank you


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Hah! What an old thread! There's a massive difference now!


----------



## Can He Star (Mar 9, 2011)

hands forward... get off her mouth


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

^^ Theyre old


----------

